# Fragen, deren Antworten ihr schon immer wissen wolltet...



## judgmentday (23. Februar 2009)

Hey,

mir ist letzte Nacht eine, wie ich finde, lustige Spielidee eingefallen. ich dachte mir, dass wir hier in diesem Thread ja einfach mal skurrile Fragen à la Löwenzahn beantworten könnten.
Jeder der die Antwort auf die vorhergehende Frage weiß (ob mit oder ohne google sei mal dahingestellt), darf selbst eine über Themen stellen, die ihn schon immer interessiert haben, aber auf deren Antwort er selbst nie gekommen ist, bzw. er immer zu faul war dann nachzuschlagen etc.

Ich fang einfach mal an:

*
"Warum wachsen Bart- und sonstige Haare nach dem Tod noch weiter?"
*


Dann bin ich mal gespannt, ob's funktioniert Vielleicht decken wir in diesem Thread ja einige interessante Dinge auf.


liebe Grüße


----------



## Qonix (23. Februar 2009)

Ich glaube das liegt an irgend einem Stoffwechsel der nach dem Tod noch 1 - 2 Wochen weiter geht. Das gleiche betrifft auch Finger- und Zehennägel.


----------



## judgmentday (23. Februar 2009)

Hey, ja das klingt einleuchtend...

Da bin ich schonmal nen ganzes Stück schlauer...

Du darst weiter machen...Ausser du hast keine weiteren Fragen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann hab ich bestimmt noch eine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (23. Februar 2009)

Ich geb mal ffa.


----------



## Naarg (24. Februar 2009)

Wie kommen Fusseln in meinen Bauchnabel? oO


----------



## judgmentday (24. Februar 2009)

Warum hat eine 24h Tankstelle Türschlösser? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Wie überzeugt man einen Rhetorikprofesor? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wer bringt dem Storch die Kinder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn ein Mensch sich gruselt, beommt er eine Gänsehaut. Wenn eine Gans sich gruselt, was bekommt die dann? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## judgmentday (24. Februar 2009)

Ohh, das hat sich jetzt wohl überschnitten...

Also die Bauchnabelflusen kommen von kleinen blau/gelb/schwarz/grünen Männchen welche jeden Abend unter deine Bettdecke krabbeln und es sich in deinem Bauchnabel gemütlich machen. Da diese Männchen so starken Haarausfall haben, hast du soo viele Flusen im Bauch... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Fernseh-Alien Alf hat einmal erzählt, dass die Eheschliessung auf seinem Heimatplaneten Melmac durch Austausch von Bauchfusseln vollzogen wird!!!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Und die eigentliche wirkliche Erklärung ist, das du ja wahrscheinlich Bauchhaare haben wirst, so wie die meisten Männer... Und durch die T-Shirts oder Pullis die du trägst verfangen sich kleine Textilreste in den Haaren und gelangen so in den Bauchnabel....

..Oder so ähnlich   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (24. Februar 2009)

@Naarg

Das kam mal bei Galileo. Das könne wirklich nur Männer haben. Liegt irgendwie an der unterschiedlichen Anatomie der Körper. Genau weiss ich es aber nicht mehr.


@judgmentday

1. gesetzlich vorgegeben da sonst der Laden nicht versichert werden könnte (denk ich mal)

2. ka was das ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



3. Die Aushilfe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



4. Hühnerhaut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## judgmentday (24. Februar 2009)

HI ich nochmal ich habe mich mal schlau gemacht .. bei toten wachsen die haare nicht wirklich weiter ..
sondern die haut bekommt keine flüssigkeit mehr bzw trocknet ja aus und zieht sich etwas zusammen daher  (wachsen)  dann die haare und fingernägel weiter das ist die medizinische antwort !! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




wer denkt es ist doch was anderes kann es mich ja wissen lassen ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




bis dann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (24. Februar 2009)

Wie gross kann ein Mensch Maximal werden?


----------



## Qonix (25. Februar 2009)

Wer weiss.

Schau dir nur mal den Unterschied zwischen der jetzigen Generation die 16 - 20 Jahre alt ist und den 40 - 50 jährigen. Da liegen eigentlich nur 2 - 3 Jahrzente dazwischen aber der Grössenunterschied ist enorm. Auch jetzt ist es so das die 15 - 16 jährigen schon so gross sind wie wir 20 - 22 jähringen. Früher galt ich als gross, heute, nur ein paar Jahre später, ist es schon normal.


----------



## d2wap (25. Februar 2009)

Was ich mich immer frage:
Ein Elektronikdiscounter beitet im Fernsehen immer den "Günstigsten Preis aller Zeiten an".
"Aller Zeiten" bedeutet nicht nur, dass die Zeiten in der Vergangenheit gemeint sind, sondern auch in der Zukunft!
Demnach müsste das Teil dann in 3 Jahren immernoch soviel wenn nicht gar mehr kosten.

Daher frage ich mich: Welche Menschen lassen sowas durch eine Marketingabteilung spaitzieren
Und warum klagt die niemand wegen unlauteren Wettbewerbs an, wenn ein anderer Markt das selbe Ding günstiger hat?


----------



## bluedragon91 (25. Februar 2009)

d2wap schrieb:


> Was ich mich immer frage:
> Ein Elektronikdiscounter beitet im Fernsehen immer den "Günstigsten Preis aller Zeiten an".
> "Aller Zeiten" bedeutet nicht nur, dass die Zeiten in der Vergangenheit gemeint sind, sondern auch in der Zukunft!
> Demnach müsste das Teil dann in 3 Jahren immernoch soviel wenn nicht gar mehr kosten.
> ...




weil sich bisher bestimmt noch nicht viele menschen darüber den kopf zerbrochen haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## d2wap (25. Februar 2009)

Dann pass ich ja zu dem Thread.
Ich warte nur noch bis ein Produkt echt günstiger wird ^^


----------



## Scub4 (25. Februar 2009)

Ich hab da auch ne Frage, über die ich mir neulich mit ein paar kumpels diskutiert habe:

Wie sähen Stühle aus, wenn unsere Knie vorne an den Beinen wären?

Ist auf jeden Fall ne lustige Vorstellung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (26. Februar 2009)

judgmentday schrieb:


> Warum hat eine 24h Tankstelle Türschlösser?
> Wie überzeugt man einen Rhetorikprofesor?


Tankstelle: Weil die auch mal renovieren oder umbauen müssen und dann ist ein Schloss angebracht.
Rhetorikprofessor: Mit guter Rethorik, dürfte ja wohl klar sein ^^



> Daher frage ich mich: Welche Menschen lassen sowas durch eine Marketingabteilung spaitzieren


Die gleichen Leute wie die, die drauf reinfallen...ich mein wiviel mal gabs bisher schon "Das Beste von Persil, jetzt NOCH besser als je zuvor!"?



> Und warum klagt die niemand wegen unlauteren Wettbewerbs an, wenn ein anderer Markt das selbe Ding günstiger hat?


Soweit ich weiss ist es erlaubt zu schreiben "Wir sind günstiger als die Konkurrenz", solange Du den Namen der Konkurrenz nicht erwähnst. Somit darfst Du auch schreiben:
Vergleich: Konkurrenz CD-Rohlinge-10er Pack 5€, bei uns 3.5€
Was Du aber nicht schreiben darfst ist:
Computerladen ABC Cd-Rohlinge-10er Pack 5€, bei uns 3.5€
Schwierig wird es allerdings in Branchen in denen es klar ist wer gemeint ist. So gab es bis vor einiger Zeit ja auch nur Cocacola-Cola und keine Alternativen. Soweit ich weiss gab es dann recht viele Klagen wenn jemand geschrieben hat er hätte ne Cola die besser schmeckt als die Konkurrenz.



> Wie sähen Stühle aus, wenn unsere Knie vorne an den Beinen wären?


Genau gleich wie jetzt nur dass die Rückenlehne eine Bauchlehne wär und ein Bisschen tiefer gelegt damit man mit den Armen gut rüberkommt.

Das mit den Fusseln im Bauchnabel frag ich mich aber auch...

Dann noch ne Frage die mich irgendwie auch interessiert seitdem ich mal Zeuge einer Seifenoper sein musste, die meine Schwester geschaut hat:
Geschwister dürfen ja nicht heiraten. Wenn nun sagen wir mein Vater die Mutter meiner Freundin heiratet sind wir ja Stiefgeschwister. Dürfen wir dann nicht mehr heiraten? (Fiktives Beispiel, kam aber in dieser Fernsehserie vor)


----------



## Qonix (26. Februar 2009)

Eigentlich dürft ihr heiraten, da ihr ja keine Blutsverwanten seit. Auch nach einer Heirat, falls jetzt die Mutter deiner Freundin den Namen deines Vaters annimmt, bleibt aber das Kind beim alten Namen ausser er wird zusätzlich geändert. Glaube das ich das so irgendwo mal gehört habe.


----------



## Nimmue (27. Februar 2009)

Was passiert, wenn die Erde plötzlich kurz stehen bleibt?

Nen Video dazu: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DSXFUu_tCyA...feature=related


----------



## Zonalar (28. Februar 2009)

Wie frisch ist "...das Beste aus frischer Vollmilch" ?
kommt in jeder Werbung vor, die was mit milch zutun hat. Dabei wird überall nur noch UHT-Milch produziert, und die ist nicht gesünder als richtige Vollmilch. Ich fühl mich bei Werbungen so, als ob mir jemand sagen würde: "Hey du Idiot, kauf dir diesen abgekauten Kaugummi! Jetzt für nur 10 Euro anstatt 30! Fördert die Verdauung und macht dich glücklich."
Betrüger!


----------



## Veleron345 (5. März 2009)

@ judgementday  ich muss dich enttäuschen  wenn man stirbt  geht der stoffwechsel nicht weiter  tot ist tot  


das die aahre und fingernägel "weiterwachsen" liegt daran , dass das wasser was die zellen prall hält und mit volumen segnet sich abbaut verdampft etc, wodurch sich die haut etwas zurückzieht  dadurch kommen haare und fingernägen weiter nach vorne da sie ja ein paar millimeter unter die haut gehen und nicht angekleebt sind 

durch dieses zurückgehen der haut ensteht der eindruck von wachsenden haaren und fingernägeln (so genug kluggeschissen)  hoffe ich konnte dabei helfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@benji 9  hast recht  heutzutage weiss man nicht was man noch reinen gewissens kaufen kann udn was nicht >.>


----------



## $n4re (9. März 2009)

Wenn man keinen Hunger mehr hat, ist man Satt.
Was ist man, wenn man keinen Durst hat?


----------



## EspCap (9. März 2009)

Es wurde ja mal versucht das Wort "sitt" dafür einzuführen, hat sich aber nicht durchgesetzt. Ich würd einfach sagen man ist dann nicht durstig, so einfach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XSlayerX (10. März 2009)

Werden vom Cholesterien wircklich Aterien verstopft weil habe letztens ein Buch gesehen (nicht gelesen) das das Gegenteil beweisen will.


----------



## d2wap (12. März 2009)

Ich bin zwar kein Mediziner, sage aber das Cholesterin nicht verkalkt. 
Verstopfungen kann Cholesterin wohl bilden, aber nur wenn im Blut noch was anderes dabei is, was weiß ich nicht mehr genau.


----------



## Veleron345 (12. März 2009)

wieviele ketten hat MR. T eigentlich um den hals?


----------



## d2wap (13. März 2009)

Was für einen Wert möchtest du?

Die Kilogrammanzahl?
Die Fläche die man damit vergolden könnte?
Den Wert, damit man ausrechnen könnte wie lange man davon die Banken mit unterstützen könnte?
Die Anzahl an Nackenmuskeln die das Gewicht halten müssen?

Ich denke mal so zwischen 8 und 80 ^^

Ich zähl mal grob nach:

1, 2, 3, viele....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Donsleepwalker (29. März 2009)

@TE

Haare wachsen nach dem Tod nicht weiter, die haut verliert einfach an feuchtigkeit und wir zu einem grossen teil aus wasser bestehen tut das wasser "weggtrocknen". dass heisst die haut wird schrumpelig und alles zieht sich zusammen... weil sich alles zurückzieht meint mann das die haare und die nägel weiterwachsen, was jedoch nicht stimmt (ausser unmittelbar nach dem tod)

sry fürs klugscheissen


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (2. April 2009)

Wer hat eigentlich bestimmt, dass Englisch die Weltsprache ist?


----------



## Valnir Aesling (2. April 2009)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Wer hat eigentlich bestimmt, dass Englisch die Weltsprache ist?



Englisch ist eine sehr einfach gestrickte Sprache und da Die amerikaner in sachen globalisierung deen Vormarsch gemacht haben hat sich das denke ich mal so ergeben...


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. April 2009)

Es ist die Weltsprache weil 1. Das Britische Imperium sich so ziemlich über die Halbe Welt erstreckte und 2. Weil auch die USA in punkto Globalisierung viel beigetragen haben...


----------



## Error2000 (10. April 2009)

Warum ist die Banane krum?


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (11. April 2009)

weil sie zum licht wächst


-halb voll oder halb leer?
-was war zuerst da, das huhn oder das ei?
-gibt es außerirdische?
-wann wird die erde nicht mehr existieren?

 und vor allem: was haben die illuminaten damit zu tuen??!?!??


----------



## Spectrales (11. April 2009)

Dr.Disconnect schrieb:


> -halb voll oder halb leer?
> -was war zuerst da, das huhn oder das ei?
> -gibt es außerirdische?
> -wann wird die erde nicht mehr existieren?
> ...




- Ist beides korrekt
- Das Ei war zuerst da - damals hat eine Haushuhn ähnliche Form ein Ei gelegt und aus dem ist dann das heutige Huhn geschlüpft.. Alles Andere wär bescheuert :s
- Nicht bewiesen
- Auch nicht bewiesen

Galileo mystery Verarschungen sind alt...


Warum kräuseln sich Schamhaare und Kopfhaare nicht? (Ihr wisst was ich mein..)


----------



## Night falls (11. April 2009)

Schamhaare sind im Querschnitt eher oval. Außerdem wachsen sie nicht symmetrisch. D.h.eine Seite wächt etwas stärker, als die andere Seite. Dadurch entstehen Spannungen im Haar, die dieses nun zum kräuseln bringen. 

Bei Kopfbehaarung ist das zwar auch so, kommt aber durch den eher kreisförmigen Querschnitt nicht so stark vor (außer bei Lockenköpfen)


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (12. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> - Nicht bewiesen
> - Auch nicht bewiesen



das hätt ich allen anderen jetz auch sagen können, womit meine fragen allerdings nicht beantwortet wären



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (12. April 2009)

Ich kann es dir beantworten:

Ausserirdische: Ja, nur nicht in unserer "näheren Umgebung"

Erde: Dann, wenn sie weg ist.


----------



## Nimmue (12. April 2009)

Vielleicht liegt das ja mit den Schamhaaren auch an der Unterbüchs =) Die haben ja gar kein richtigen Platz um gerade nach unten zu wachsen (bääh) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (12. April 2009)

Nette Theorie ...


Free the Hairs!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Smoky_MacPutt (21. April 2009)

Sry aber irgentwie steig ich gradn icht durch nach welcher Reihenfolge grade beantwortet und gefragt wird deswegen stell ich mal ne neue...
wieso bekommt Milch wenn man sie auf  der Herdplatte in einem Topf kocht eine ``Haut`` beim abkühlen Milch aus der Mikrowelle aber nicht ?!


----------



## MaexxDesign (21. April 2009)

Warum heißt der Fahrstuhl Fahrstuhl, wenn man da drin gar nicht sitzen kann ?

Was macht Frau Holle im Sommer ?


----------



## Night falls (22. April 2009)

> Warum heißt der Fahrstuhl Fahrstuhl, wenn man da drin gar nicht sitzen kann ?



Ich habs ausprobiert und es geschafft... Ich weiß nicht wo dein Problem liegt dort drin zu sitzen.


----------



## Huntermoon (25. April 2009)

MaexxDesign schrieb:


> Was macht Frau Holle im Sommer ?


Da ist sie auf der Südhalbkugel...


----------



## Soladra (9. Juli 2009)

Warum heißt due 4-eckige Boxplattform ausgerechnet Ring?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (9. Juli 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> Warum heißt due 4-eckige Boxplattform ausgerechnet Ring?






> Das Wort „Ring“ in Boxring kommt von dem Ring/Kreis, den die Schaulustigen um die Kämpfer bilden, und existiert in dieser Bedeutung im Englischen seit dem 14. Jahrhundert.


----------



## Winipek (10. Juli 2009)

Warum ist die Butter von Kerrygold immer streichzart und nicht so hart , wie andere Butter , wenn sie aus dem Kühlschrank kommt?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gauloises24 (10. Juli 2009)

Das Geheimnis der Kerrygold liegt als darin das die Kühe nur leckeres frisches Gras zu fressen bekommen und kein Kraftfutter. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Winipek (10. Juli 2009)

Nee..das glaub ich nicht ..das ist Marketing ...ich will ne richtige Antwort  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gauloises24 (10. Juli 2009)

War auch nur als Spaß gemeint 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (12. Juli 2009)

Warum machen manche Spiele süchtig?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (17. Juli 2009)

Warum wird einem, wenn man zu schnell auf steht, schwarz vor Augen?
Und welchen Sinn hat diese Funktion?


----------



## Deathstyle (17. Juli 2009)

Ich will nichts falsches sagen, aber ich bin der Meinung das das vom niedrigem Blutdruckt kommt.
Wenn du aufstehst sackt dein Blutdruck ab für einem Moment, es fließt quasi vom Kopf in die Füße und um dem entgegen zu steuern muss das Herz stärker schlagen. Wenn du dann Punkte/schwarz vor Augen siehst/bist, dann wird der Effekt durch irgendetwas verlangsamt und dein Gehirn hat kurzzeitig eine zu knappe "Blutversorgung".
Ist jedenfalls nicht gesund.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (17. Juli 2009)

Und wenn man das öfters hat? Sooo .... erm ... bei jedem Aufstehen? xD


----------



## Deathstyle (17. Juli 2009)

Einfach mal den Hausarzt aufsuchen. Ich schätze mal Bewegung sollte da helfen.
Hatte das früher 2 mal, war mir echt unheimlich, aber seit dem nie wieder (ist sicher schon 5-6 Jahre her) - wenn mans immer hat isses nen bisl krass.


----------



## El Homer (17. Juli 2009)

Warum muss man gähnen ?
(welche biologische Funktion hat das ? )


----------



## Razyl (17. Juli 2009)

Wikipedia schrieb:
			
		

> Gängige Behauptungen über das Gähnen [Bearbeiten]
> 
> Gähnen verbessert die Sauerstoffsättigung des Blutes [Bearbeiten]
> 
> ...


Wiki sei dank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## El Homer (17. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Die genauen neuronalen Abläufe bei der Ansteckung des Gähnens sind noch unklar






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Haa tjaa es wird wohl immer ein geheimniss geben aber danke für die recherche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dream Bass (20. Juli 2009)

MaexxDesign schrieb:


> Warum heißt der Fahrstuhl Fahrstuhl, wenn man da drin gar nicht sitzen kann ?
> 
> Was macht Frau Holle im Sommer ?




Frau Holle existiert ja gar nicht =)


In den Fahrstuhl kann man sich auf den boden setzten, dann stimmt der Name ja wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wieso ist meine Rechtschreibung so mies? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Portgas D. Ace (20. Juli 2009)

Warum sind die Lichtschwerter in StarWars begrenzt? Es ist ja immerhin Licht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dream Bass (20. Juli 2009)

Portgas schrieb:


> Warum sind die Lichtschwerter in StarWars begrenzt? Es ist ja immerhin Licht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Weil sie Körperteile abtrennen können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Portgas D. Ace (20. Juli 2009)

Dream schrieb:


> Weil sie Körperteile abtrennen können
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das ist doch keine Antwort auf meine Frage xD


----------



## Dream Bass (20. Juli 2009)

Portgas schrieb:


> Das ist doch keine Antwort auf meine Frage xD




Ach soo meinst du das xDDD weil es viel Licht gibt ...^^

Joa weil die Laserschwerter sind ja so gebündeltes Licht und es ist zu viel Arbeit es zu bündeln

Das ist aber auch eine scheiß Frage xD

Und die Herstellung is begrenzt damit nich so viele damit rumrennen und alles kaputt schnetzeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wowneuling (20. Juli 2009)

Portgas schrieb:


> Warum sind die Lichtschwerter in StarWars begrenzt? Es ist ja immerhin Licht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Es sind in Wahrheit nur angemalte Schlagstöcker mit Miniboxen für den "wuuuuschhhh"-Sound. Dies ist ein sehr kluger Schachzug der Jediritter gewesen. Denn so ist der Feind permanent damit beschäftigt, zu überlegen, warum das Licht der Schwerter so begrenzt ist. So wie du jetzt auch. Dies hindert die Feinde daran sich über Schlachtpläne gedanken machen zu können. Aber dass das unter uns bleibt!   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hoffe ich habe dein Frage richtig verstanden. Diese ist nämlich etwas zweideutig. Oder wolltest du wissen, warum es nur sowenige davon gibt?


----------



## Wowneuling (20. Juli 2009)

Winipek schrieb:


> Warum ist die Butter von Kerrygold immer streichzart und nicht so hart , wie andere Butter , wenn sie aus dem Kühlschrank kommt?
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wahrscheinlich weil der Anteil an Streichfett anders ist.


Warum heissen Ost- und Nordsee 'See' obwohl es Meere sind? Und warum das Steinhuder- und das Totes Meer 'Meer' obwohl es Seen sind? Warum überhaupt Nord- und Ostsee und nicht Ost- und Westsee? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tiburøn (20. Juli 2009)

ist ne gleiche frage... warum hotdog's hotdog'a heißen.. sorry für spam xD


----------



## Wowneuling (20. Juli 2009)

> Der amerikanische Kulturhistoriker Andrew F. Smith weist darauf hin, dass deutschstämmige Metzger in den USA bekannt dafür gewesen seien, „wurstförmige Hunde“ zu halten, nämlich Dackel. Diese Tatsache habe gewisse Assoziationen zwischen deutschen Würstchen und Hunden gefördert.[1] Der Karikaturist Tad Dorgan soll nach einem Polospiel eine Karikatur gezeichnet haben mit einem bellenden Hund zwischen zwei Brötchenhälften, mit der Bildunterschrift „Hot Dog“.



Es steht dort aber auch:



> Der Ursprung des Namens Hot Dog ist nicht mit Sicherheit geklärt.


----------



## Davatar (20. Juli 2009)

Wowneuling schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich weil der Anteil an Streichfett anders ist.
> 
> 
> Warum heissen Ost- und Nordsee 'See' obwohl es Meere sind? Und warum das Steinhuder- und das Totes Meer 'Meer' obwohl es Seen sind? Warum überhaupt Nord- und Ostsee und nicht Ost- und Westsee?
> ...


Das kann ich jetzt nicht mit 100%iger Gewissheit sagen. Aber soweit ich weiss hängt das mit dem germanischen Wortstamm zusammen. So gab es früher vermutlich "Der See" und "Die See". Wenn man von dem See (männlich) gesprochen hat war damit dann das gemeint, was Du unter See verstehst. Wenn hingegen von der See (weiblich) gesprochen wurde, war das Meer gemeint. Das dürfte vermutlich aber umgangssprachlich gewesen sein. Da aber schon die Römer früher zwischen See und Meer sprachlich unterschieden haben und unsere Sprache sich im Laufe der Zeit an die romanischen Sprachen zT angepasst hat und zuletzt vermutlich immer mal wieder jemand verwirrt war wenn ein Wort für zwei unterschiedliche Bedeutungen gebraucht worden ist, wurde vermutlich "Die See" aus unserem Wortgebrauch zunehmend verdrängt und vor allem "Das Meer" gebraucht.

Nachwievor kann man aber "Die See" sagen, wenn man das Meer meint. Nur ist es fraglich ob der Gegenüber dann weiss, was gemeint ist.


----------



## TheBattery (21. Juli 2009)

gibt es homosexuelle tiere?


----------



## Ol@f (22. Juli 2009)

Etwa 500 Tierarten verhalten sich homosexuell. Ein typisches Beispiel ist der japanische Makake (hier insbesondere das Weibchen).

Ist Gott allmächtig?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (22. Juli 2009)

Ol@f schrieb:


> Ist Gott allmächtig?



Wäre er es, wären wir es auch, da er uns nach seinem Ebenbild erschaffen hat.
Da wir aber nicht allmächtig sind, ist er es ebenfalls nicht.

(Er kanns auch garnicht sein, oder hast Du schonmal ne Tomate reden sehen?)


----------



## Qonix (22. Juli 2009)

Ol@f schrieb:


> Ist Gott allmächtig?


Nö, da er nur eine Erfindung der Menschheit ist.


----------



## TheBattery (22. Juli 2009)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> (Er kanns auch garnicht sein, oder hast Du schonmal ne Tomate reden sehen?)





i lol'd


----------



## Gauloises24 (22. Juli 2009)

Warum werden in meinem Profil nur 191 Beiträge angezeigt, obwohl ich eigentlich über 500 haben müsste?


----------



## LiangZhou (22. Juli 2009)

Gauloises24 schrieb:


> Warum werden in meinem Profil nur 191 Beiträge angezeigt, obwohl ich eigentlich über 500 haben müsste?



Iwer hatte mal gesagt das die aus dem Forenspieleforum nicht zählen, sonst kA


----------



## Qonix (22. Juli 2009)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Iwer hatte mal gesagt das die aus dem Forenspieleforum nicht zählen, sonst kA


und genau so ist es auch


----------



## Davatar (22. Juli 2009)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Wäre er es, wären wir es auch, da er uns nach seinem Ebenbild erschaffen hat.
> Da wir aber nicht allmächtig sind, ist er es ebenfalls nicht.


o_O etwas nach seinem Ebenbild erschaffen bedeutet, dass es einem ähnelt. Wenn ich ein Bild von Dir male oder eine Statue nach Deinem Ebenbild haue kann es deswegen trotzdem noch nicht Auto fahren, obwohl Du es kannst.

Edit: Die Antwort auf die Frage "Ist Gott allmächtig?" müsste somit lauten: Sofern Gott existiert ist er auch allmächtig, ja.

Meine Frage: Kann es sein, dass KitKat-Riegel/Verpackungen kleiner geworden sind? Irgendwie hatt ich die grösser in Erinnerung.


----------



## Ol@f (22. Juli 2009)

Kommt drauf an, wenn du KitKats Minis kaufst sind se selbstverständlich kleiner, ansonsten ka...^^


----------



## Azareus One (22. Juli 2009)

Sind afaik nicht veraendert worden. 

Btw, was passiert, wenn eine Singularitaet entsteht?


----------



## Wowneuling (24. Juli 2009)

In welchem Bereich soll denn deine Singularität auftreten? Nebenbei bemerkt sind Fragen, welche man nur unter Eingabe des Begriffes bei Wikipedia erfährt, etwas langweilig.

Ich schiebe derweil mal eine Frage zwischen:

"Warum wird auf analogen Uhren die "4" als *IIII *dargestellt und nicht, wie es eigentlich korrekt wäre, als *IV*?"


----------



## Qonix (24. Juli 2009)

Der Ursprung der vermeintlich fehlerhaften Schreibweise reicht zurück bis in die Anfänge der Schrift - weit vor unserer Zeit. Die römischen Zahlen dienten den damaligen Menschen ursprünglich auch nicht zum berechnen von Werten, sondern lediglich zum Abzählen, - nach alter Zählweise, unter Zuhilfenahme der Finger. 

Wie man es noch heute in der gestenreichen Sprache der Südländer vorfindet, werden die Finger einzeln abgezählt, indem man an einer Hand jeweils Zeige-, Mittel-, Ring- und kleinen Finger mit dem Daumen oder dem Zeigefinger der anderen Hand berührt. Das Zeigen der kompletten Hand mit allen ausgestreckten Fingern bedeutet dann Fünf. Um bis Zehn zu zählen, bedient man sich auf gleiche Weise der anderen Hand. Das Gezählte wurde niedergeschrieben, in Ton- und Wachstafeln geritzt, auf Papyrus geschrieben oder in Stein gemeißelt, indem die ermittelte Anzahl - durch senkrechte Striche "I" symbolisiert - aneinander gereiht wurde. Nach einem Päckchen von vier Strichen wurde dieses mit einem Querstrich durchgestrichen, und damit war die Anzahl Fünf dargestellt. Aus diesem grafischen Gebilde entwickelte sich irgendwann die römische "V". Mit diesem "Sammelzeichen" und mit den einzelnen Strichen konnten die Römer bequem und verständlich weiter zählen. 

Im Laufe der Zeit entwickelte sich die Schrift fort. Zweimal "V" setzten sich zur zehn "X" zusammen, indem man eine umgedrehte "V" unter die andere "V" hängte. Zahlen höheren Wertes, wie die 50 bzw. "L" oder 100 bzw. "C" und die 1000 bzw. "M" wurden aus den Anfangsbuchstaben der lateinischen Schriftsprache gebildet. Die Darstellungsweise einer Neun "IX" (oder "IXX" etc.) ergab sich womöglich dadurch, weil man so auf Dauer weniger Energie beim Schreiben aufwenden mußte; zudem erfordert es weniger Platz, diese "rationelleren" Ziffern in die wertvollen Materialien, wie Ton- oder Wachstäfelchen zu ritzen bzw. in Marmor zu meißeln. 

Warum war man dann aber gerade bei der "IIII" derart inkonsequent? In keiner römischen Inschrift - bis weit ins Mittelalter hinein - wurde die "IV" zugunsten der "IIII" benutzt. Wenn man bedenkt, dass die Skalen der wertvollen Wasser-, Sand- und Sonnenuhren sehr aufwendig aus Metall, Holz oder Knochen gegossen oder geschnitzt wurden, sollte man meinen, dass die "rationellere IV" wenigstens auf den Zeitmessern hätte auftauchen müssen. 

Dass sich die "IV" gegen die Schreibweise "IIII" nicht im römischen Alltag durchsetzen konnte, ist vor allem in der vorchristlichen Religion der Römer begründet. Es galt schlichtweg als blasphemisch, die beiden Anfangsbuchstaben ihres Gottes Jupiter in einem nicht-zeremoniellen Zusammenhang abzubilden. Das Zeichen "I" steht im lateinischen für "J", das "V" für "U"; eine 1, 2, 3, Gott, 5 ... Zählweise war im Alltagsumgang einfach undenkbar. Die Abbildung des Götternamens war zeremoniellen Anlässen und den Priestern vorbehalten - die ihrerseits selbstverständlich Ziffern auch dergestalt darstellten, dass einer der Hauptgötter nicht erzürnt wurde.


----------



## Wowneuling (24. Juli 2009)

Klasse. Und endlich mal keine Frage die mit Wikipedia beantwortet werden konnte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ergänzend sei erwähnt, dass es diese Handhabung heutzutage verteilt immernoch gibt. Allerdings weniger aus religösen Gründen sondern einfach der Lesbarkeit halber. Eine *IV* direkt neben einer *VI* kann z.B. bei Kirchturmuhren aus der Entfernung schwerer unterschieden werden.


----------



## Soladra (1. August 2009)

Warum machen manche Spiele süchtig? Kann mir das mal einer erklären?


----------



## Anem (1. August 2009)

Erfolgserlebnisse, jeder sehnt sich nach Erfolgen. Auf die meisten muss man sehr lange hinarbeiten, in Spielen gibts die sehr schnell und wenn nicht (kennt man ja) ist man frustriert und lässt es bleiben. Nur wenige beißen sich überall so lange durch bis sie alles erreichen.
Es gibt viele Dinge die Menschen tun um schnelle Erfolgserlebnisse zu haben, spielen ist eine davon...ne sehr humane sogar.

Hat mir mein Vater mal erklärt, der ist Psychiater, ich denke er sollte es wissen.


----------



## Soladra (1. August 2009)

hey cool, danke. Du meinst so wie in der Schule ne 1 schreiben und dann beim nächsten mal wieder eine wolen? Und in Spielen bekommt man andauernd Einsen?


----------



## Anem (1. August 2009)

ob man das so vergleichen kann hab ich keine Ahnung ^^ ich bin schon froh, dasss ich mir das überhaupt merken konnte


----------



## Soladra (1. August 2009)

okay, noch eine Frage: Wie viel Liter Blut muss man verlieren, um zu verbluten?


----------



## Soladra (2. August 2009)

Sooo, jetzt hab ic mich selbst mal schlau gemacht:

Der Mensch hat bis zu 6 Liter Blut im Körper, deshalb merkst er bei einer Spende von einem halben Liter Blut meistens nichts. Erst ein anhaltender Blutverlust führ zum Tod. Bei zwei bis drei Litern erhöht sich die Herzfrequenz schlagartig. Das Herz versucht, die verbleibende Menge Blut entsprechend schneller durch den Körper zu pumpen. Ab 4 vier Litern Blut herrscht akute Lebensgefahr, da das Gehirn keinen Sauerstoff mehr erhält. Am Ende erstickt der Blutende, obwohl die Lungen noch einwandfrei funktionieren.


----------



## Davatar (3. August 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> Am Ende erstickt der Blutende, obwohl die Lungen noch einwandfrei funktionieren.


Ergänzend: Der Blutende erstickt daher, weil das Blut der Sauerstoffträger unseres Körpers ist. Der Sauerstoff ist zwar unter Umständen in der Lunge vorhanden, jedoch ist nicht mehr genug Blut da, um den Sauerstoff im Körper zu transportieren. Da aber die meisten unserer Organe (vor allem das Gehirn) Sauerstoff brauchen um ihre Funktion aufrechtzuerhalten versagen diese und man stirbt.
Stichwort: Blutzyklus / Blutkreislauf


----------



## Soladra (3. August 2009)

hey Leute ich bins wieder ich hab mal gehört, dass man, wenn man Mohnkuchen gegessen hat,positiv auf Heroin getestet wird.Ist da was drann?


----------



## BossRulE (3. August 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> hey Leute ich bins wieder ich hab mal gehört, dass man, wenn man Mohnkuchen gegessen hat,positiv auf Heroin getestet wird.Ist da was drann?



jo, das stimmt, bzw ka obs heroin war, abe auf jednfall drogen...


hab  auch mal ne frage:

Stirbt man bei einem fall von 300 metern auf ein *verdammt wie heißt das noma* ah genau auf eine matte?(also welche die ne höhe von 1m haben und ausgestopft sind)


----------



## Soladra (3. August 2009)

Ich denk mal schon weil du ja mit so ner Geschwindigkeit aufkommst, dass an Stelle der Matte auch ein Betonklotz sein könnte. Kann gut sein dass du sogar ein Loch in die Matte reißt und dann doch auf den harten Bonen klatscht. 

Also man hat sowas glaub ich mal mit ner Weichbodenmatte aus der Turnhalle, ner Wassermelone un dem 7. Stock ausprobiert. Melone=Matsch.


----------



## Lethior (3. August 2009)

Keine Frage,Soladra?

Dann hab ich mal eine:
Wieso streben Menschen nach Macht und gehen dabei sogar Kriege ein?


----------



## Soladra (4. August 2009)

Okay, das ist jetzt mal geraten.

Wir stammen ja von so ner UrAffenart sag ich jetzt mal ab, und der Boss hat das meiste Fressen bekommen. Auserdem ist es ja irgendwie cool, wenn alle nach der eigenden Pfeife tanzen. Aber ich tippe trotzdem auf den Urinstinkt Boss gleich= ich bekomme alles,ich kann alles tun, ich bin der tollste. Und ach ja... Der Boss=affe hat auch die schönsten Affinen bekommen...

Kann man an Äpfeln sterben?


----------



## Azareus One (4. August 2009)

Kannst an allem sterben, nach paracelsus. 

Friss 150 aepfel am stueck, und du wirst endweder an den magenkraempfen verrecken oder an der verstopfung. Wenn du genug isst, stirbst dran. 


Wann kommt SCII und D3 raus? :/


----------



## Davatar (4. August 2009)

SC2 Ende dieses Jahr und D3...damit würd ich so bald nicht rechnen, vermutlich 2011 schätz ich mal.


----------



## Soladra (4. August 2009)

Hey! Ich hab im I-net geschaut, un da steht , dass man verreckt, wenn man 50 Äpfel mit gehäuse isst, weil die irgendwas in den Kernen zu Blausäure abgebaut wird.

Da keine neue Frage: Warum halten Tattoos ewig?


----------



## Wowneuling (4. August 2009)

Wie schnell doch aus einem interessanten Thema mit vielen lustigen, skurrilen und wirklich kniffligen Fragen ein "ich bin zu faul für Google"-Thema wird.


----------



## Lethior (4. August 2009)

Weil sie nicht auf die Haut gemacht werden,sondern unter die Haut.Die einzige Möglichkeit die Dinger wieder weg zu bekommen ist irgendwas mit Lasern. 

Wieso wollen Menschen Kinder töten oder vergewaltigen??das ist doch abartig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (4. August 2009)

1. Weil sie nen Knall haben
2. Manche findens cool
3. Weil sich von Freunden runtergemacht werden und ihre Wut an irgedetwas kleinem, unschuldigem auslassen wollen
4. Weil es abartige Schweine sind

Gibt es wesen, die im Atommüll überleben können?


----------



## Lethior (4. August 2009)

Kakerlaken halten mehr Strahlung aus als ein Mensch,Mehlwürmer halten meines Wissens nach sogar die Strahlung einer Atombombe aus.Ich glaube sie könnten auch über einen kurzen Zeitraum in Atommüll überleben.

Wieso kommt mittags nichts im Fernseh?


----------



## Soladra (5. August 2009)

Weil Mittags die Kids nach hause kommen und man denen unbedingt etwas psychologisch wertvolles vor die Nase klatschen muss denk ich mal.


Warum ist es so schwer, ne Fliege zu erschlagen?


----------



## Lethior (5. August 2009)

Gibt eine einfache Methode:Lege zwei Finger neben die Fliege,die Fliege kann sich nur zwei Punkte merken und dann kannst du sie platt machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (5. August 2009)

Fliegen haben nicht so wie wir einfach 2 Augen mit denen sie in eine bestimmte Richtung blicken können. Sie haben Facettenaugen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wie man auf dem Bild sieht haben Fliegen somit 5 Augen:
- 3 kleine Punktaugen (= Ocellen) auf der Stirn zum hell/dunkel Sehen 
- 2 große Netzaugen (= Komplex- bzw. Facettenaugen) für die Rundum-Sicht 

Unsere menschlichen Augen nehmen eine gewisse Anzahl Bewegungen pro Sekunde auf. Wenn sich etwas schnell bewegt sehen wir verhältnismässig wenig Bilder und es erscheint uns "schnell". Wenn sich hingegen etwas langsam und träge bewegt sehen wir wesentlich mehr Bilder im Bewegungsablauf, daher erscheint es uns langsam. Wir sehen also eigentlich nicht einen Film, der sich vor unseren Augen abspielt, sondern quasi eine Anordnung von Bildern, die nacheinander abgespielt werden.
Die Fliege hingegen hat erstens dank ihrer Facettenaugen riesigen Radius, in dem sie sieht was passiert und sieht zusätzlich auch wesentlich mehr Bilder pro Sekunde als wir. Wenn ich also nun mit meiner Hand auf den Tisch schlage sieht das für uns als Menschen aus wie wenn es eine rasche Bewegung wäre. Die Fliege sieht jedoch wesentlich mehr Bilder, was wiederum bedeutet, dass für die Fliege der Handschlag aussieht als ob er in Zeitlupe kommen würde. Die Fliege hat somit ewig Zeit bis sie sich schliesslich dazu entschliesst, vor der Hand wegzufliegen.

Oder anders gesagt: Zeit ist relativ und liegt im Auge des Betrachters. Was für uns schnell erscheint ist für die Fliege eher langsam, daher kann sie ohne Probleme wegfliegen, wenn wir sie verhauen möchten.


----------



## Soladra (5. August 2009)

Aha.


----------



## Davatar (5. August 2009)

Noch nicht ganz klar?

Ich versuchs mal anders:
Nimm einen beliebigen Film. Diesen kannst Du nun normal, in Zeitlupe oder extra schnell abspielen (mit den meisten Playern geht das). Nehmen wir nun an, Du wärst ein Mensch und würdest den Film normal abspielen. Nehmen wir gleichzeitig an, ich wäre eine Fliege. Durch meine tolle Wahrnehmungsempfindung käme es mir nun so vor, als würdest Du den Film in Zeitlupe abspielen. Tatsächlich wird der Film immer in der selben Geschwindigkeit abgespielt, nur empfindest Du das als schneller, als ich es tue. Da der Film aber für mich nun in Zeitlupe abgespielt wird habe ich quasi eine gewaltige Reaktionszeit. Wenn zB jemand einen Pistolenschuss betätigt siehst Du die Kugel vermutlich gar nicht erst fliegen, sondern nur jemanden tot umfallen. Ich als Fliege könnte aber die Laufbahn der Kugel theoretisch sehen und somit der Kugel ausweichen.
Das ist jetzt alles seeeeehr schwammig erklärt, aber so in etwa funktioniert das Prinzip.


----------

